# Velo Bike - tricycle bicycle?? 1930's ?



## kirk thomas (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone ever see one of these? This is in great condition and works nice and smooth. 




















 The two outside tires lift up so you can ride like a bike. It was made in Boston Mass.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's the 1952 patent illustration for your tricycle -





and you can read more on this page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1949-tribike-tricycle-tribike-co-mineola-ny/

If you decide to sell it in the future please let me know

cheers

Colin


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 7, 2015)

that is sweet .
great seat !
nice find Colin


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 7, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> that is sweet .
> great seat !
> nice find Colin




Rolls smooth everything is nice and tight and straight on this one. Thanks, Kirk


----------

